# Haldex Service



## Craigos76 (May 16, 2012)

I recently bought a lightly damaged TT which I received back from the body shop today. I'm going to do a full service at the weekend at my dads garage. He's ordered me all the usual parts through his trade club with vag. But I have no idea what oil I will need, what filter and if there are any special tools needed! Any tips will be most appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Here you go don't forget you can search quite easily on here or google 

viewtopic.php?p=902014



John-H said:


> *How to change the Haldex oil and Filter*
> 
> The Haldex oil is supplied in a caulking gun cartridge from your Audi dealer.
> Haldex Oil (#G052175A1), Haldex Filter (#02D525558A)
> ...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Correct Audi spec for engine oil 504/507 5w-30...4.5 litres. Common oils are Castrol Edge 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30 
Haldex oil G052 175 A1, 275 mil cartridge & filter from dealer. Special tool required to remove filter.
Haldex oil every 20k oil & filter 40k miles.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HALDEX-SPANNE ... _500wt_922

Hoggy.


----------



## Craigos76 (May 16, 2012)

Awesome, thanks very much guys 8)


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

got to do mine @ the weekend as it just about to hit 80k
I did the oil and filter @ 60k and am doing both again now
was a bit fiddly even with the correct spanner :-| 
The hope is its not raining  on saturday


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

But you know its supposed to be raining. I have found the early morning the best time to things recently. This morning being a case in point.


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

Nick 225TT said:


> got to do mine @ the weekend as it just about to hit 80k
> I did the oil and filter @ 60k and am doing both again now
> was a bit fiddly even with the correct spanner :-|
> The hope is its not raining  on saturday


Have done mine today it was not raining when I started but was when I finished

see my other post with photos :wink:

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=285514&p=2338772#p2338772


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Make sure the washer on the Haldex drain plug doesn't fall off without you noticing otherwise you won't stop the new oil from seeping when you re-fit it... a pitfall i fell down [smiley=bomb.gif]

Otherwise a fairly straight forward job.


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

I was very carefull about that bit I did check and clean the washer it looked OK
and I just checked and no leaks yet I put a dry newspaper under the car
and its stayed that way


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Just bought my handed stuff and intended to do it today. The turbo change I did took a little longer than expected though, so it had to wait for another day along with the cam belt!

For those who need the parts and tools gsf do the oil for £11, tool for £22 and the filter for about £25.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

This is one of them jobs I generally just say let a independent do...its £82 for a oil and filter change around here and saves a lot of hassle :lol:


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 30, 2011)

if you have a 6spd manual i found redline MT-90 to be the best fluid, on a quattro also drain the bevel box. my 37xxx mile 01 225Q shifted poorly when hot, did the change now it shifts great!!


----------

